# Snake repellant?



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Someone said if you sprinkle Diatomaceous Earth around the chicken house, that a snake would not cross it? Anyone ever try this?


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I will be the first to go ahead and call "BS" on this one. There are no truly effective snake repellants. The only way to control them is to limit their hiding places by keeping the premises mowed and picked up. I have "chicken snakes" or more properly Rat snakes living around my barn with my coops but very rarely loose an egg since I collect them daily. They do me more good by keeping down rodent problems around my feed storage. I actually brought them in from where I would find them on purpose. I am not a snake lover but they are far better rat hunters than I am.
All that being said, I kill immediately any poisonous snake no questions asked, no matter what.

Mark


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I agree with u on good snake - bad snake thing....but one just ate 5 of my baby chicks so am not so happy with them right now. I kinda tbought BS on it too,but thought it was worth a thought. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we had a rat snake take out a whole setting of baby chicks we had put moth balls out that was supposed to be a repellent but apparently it did not work


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

whitewolf said:


> Someone said if you sprinkle* Diatomaceous Earth *around the chicken house, that *a snake would not cross it*? Anyone ever try this?


It's POWDERED ROCK

Think about it


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought it was sulfur, not DE?

If you go to Lowes or any farm store, they usually sell a sulfur based powder as snake repellant. If you read the back though, it states it's only effective against rattlers and garter snakes.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's POWDERED ROCK
> 
> Think about it


Thank you for that enlightment.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

whitewolf said:


> Thank you for that enlightment.





Bearfootfarm said:


> It's POWDERED ROCK
> 
> Think about it


Actually it's fossilized microscopic plants--diatoms.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

DE wont do anything for snakes, its best for dusting for parasites. Sulfur puts off a taste they do NOT like & wont cross.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmerRob said:


> Actually it's* fossilized* microscopic plants--diatoms.


"Fossilzed" *means *all organic material has been *replaced by rock*




> *Diatomaceous earth* (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

